# Conversor de codigo VHDL (archivo .JED)  para simular en PROTEUS



## AngelMusicGuitar (May 23, 2014)

¡Hola amigos! 

Aquí les traigo éste conversor de archivos .JED para aquellos que tengan la necesidad de programar un código en VHDL y lo quieran simular en proteus. Ya que si no utilizan el conversor les saldrán muchos errores. 

Les dejo una imagen con los errores antes de convertir el archivo .JED


Les dejaré el video alojado en YOUTUBE donde explico con detalle como convertir el archivo ".JED" para poder simularlo en PROTEUS. 

Link de descarga del  CONVERSOR:

IMPORTANTE:

Tienen que esperar 5 segundos y luego le dan "Saltar publicidad" que se encuentra en la parte superior derecha, los direccionará a la página de MEGA.

http://adf.ly/mNYns






Hasta pronto amigos espero les sirva de mucho.


----------

